# War clubs



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Are they legal? I'm not talking about keeping one in my backseat or under my bed, but I've always wanted to make one. I like collecting and making all kinds of weapons.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Do you mean one of these?*

http://www.alltribes.com/Rustic-Vintage-Navajo-Indian-WAR-CLUB-Artifact-pr-212169.html

I think as long as you kept it home you would be ok.
After the election, who knows :smt076


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

No I meant one of these:


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*"It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again."*

I dunno how I would explain to a cop how I hit a burglar with that.
Neat, but seems a little premeditated to me.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sure there are places, like California, where that would be illegal; check this

http://budk.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_15+BKYK0413


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Go for it, but make sure you have enough money put aside for a good attorney if you ever used it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmmmm, maybe we have a budding SCA member here!

www.sca.org :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Hmmmm, maybe we have a budding SCA member here!
> 
> www.sca.org :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol: I think you nailed in on the head...I've always been interested in flails and maces and stuff.

I don't ever plan to use a war club on someone. Just always wanted to make one. They're lethal, but a shotgun still works better for home defense. :smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> They're lethal, but a shotgun still works better for home defense.


And even the most mall-ninja'd shotgun is probably easier to explain to a jury than something out of _The Road Warrior_.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, lol. I can't imagine trying to explain to a jury why I had a baseball bat with 4" screws coming out of the side, and why I drilled a home invader with it. I don't think blaming Gangs of New York and Gladiator would cut it in the courtroom.

But as for the shotgun, my plan is to get the Supernova Tactical with rifle sights (no ghost rings), mag extension, properly sized recoil pad and comb pad, and a shell-holder (whatever they're called) mounted on the receiver for when I use it for small game hunting. If I do decide to hunt deer with it and use a scope/sight, I'll be getting a rifled slug barrel (you can only hunt with slugs in KY) and do the cantilever mount like you suggested. I don't think I understood it because I didn't realize you meant do the cantilever mount on a different barrel.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> and a shell-holder (whatever they're called) mounted on the receiver for when I use it for small game hunting.


A Sidesaddle for _small game hunting_? Are the squirrels going to mount a "rodent wave" attack on your position, forcing you into quick reloads before you're overrun by a battalion of the dreaded bushytails? :mrgreen:

This mall ninja stuff just kills me! Now I have to clean Gatorade off my keyboard!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'd choose an aluminum/carbon fiber model... sans spikes.

I'm guessing the spikes would hang up pretty bad in your opponent, and you're likely to get quicker follow-up shots in with the carbon fiber model... Like the old 45 vs 9mm arguement... And shot-placement is king here too. One to the head beats a number of body hits...

The modern model would hold up much better in court. Just keep an old softball glove near by.

JeffWard


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

There's GOT to be something better for home defense other than a baseball bat with spikes in it!!! I better shut up before I really piss somebody off! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Having taken a plain wood baseball bat in the head in a fight, I can attest that they are effective weapons. I was unconscious for a bit, but managed to recover in time to finish the fight.

If the bat had spikes, though, I'd be dead.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I was speaking more in terms of not being sued into poverty or incarcerated .........rather than lethality of the weapon. How 'bout (especially amongst us "gun guys") a shotgun.............pistol.....etc.? If I lived in such a place or was in that great of a financial situation that I had to rely on a baseball bat (nails or screws in it?) for home defense, I pretty sure I would MOVE! Then again, that's just me. :anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike,
That explains a lot...
Sorry, couldn't resist.
JW


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

But remember, he did finish the fight :anim_lol::anim_lol: I too, cannot resist. :mrgreen: Probably the only way I would get hit with a baseball bat with nails in it...........would be in the ass as I was motivatin' outa' there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Cowa Bunga Babe Ruth.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Having taken a plain wood baseball bat in the head in a fight, I can attest that they are effective weapons. I was unconscious for a bit, but managed to recover in time to finish the fight.
> 
> If the bat had spikes, though, I'd be dead.


I've taken one in the head as well. It wasn't in a fight, but this idiot swinging like a maniac at a slow pitch softball let go of the bat and it clocked me pretty good right above my ear. It didn't knock me out or drop me, but that's probably due to the fact that it didn't have a person behind it following through. Still gave me a helluva headache.

This thing's not for home defense. I have a bit of humanity to my character...and I'd rather take a few loads of 00 buckshot than get hit in the head and have my brain and face skewered by screws. But that's just me.

Jeff, the carbon fiber or aluminum would not work. I will be drilling holes in it to mount the screws, and they would hold much better in wood. And I'm not about to take a Craftsman drill to a round piece of carbon fiber. Not to mention a CF bat would be extremely expensive. On a more practical note, the wood would be heavier than the CF or aluminum, and once accelerated to full swing, would have much more momentum than a lighter bat, thus causing further penetration of the screws in order to reach vital organs. This is on the condition that I have enough leverage and time to produce a full backswing, so I would stalk the BG with the bat fully cocked back (single action). I've never seen CF screws, and although CF is 5X lighter than steel and 2X stronger, it doesn't hold up well against shearing forces, and a screw penetrating a skull that has not been properly drilled and tapped for the thread pattern entails pretty strong shearing forces when it's essentially nailed in. Screws will be used though, and with tall threads. Taller threads won't allow them to penetrate as far, but should create a wider permanent cavity. So in conclusion, the wooden bat with steel screws should provide superior terminal ballistics against a BG when compared to CF or aluminum. :mrgreen:

Mike...I would rather carry the shells on the gun than in my pocket. I don't like carrying stuff in my pocket...weird pet peeve, but whatev. Plus, in KY when hunting with a shotgun, the mag has to be plugged to hold a maximum of two in the mag and one in the chamber. The daily take limit on squirrels is six, so I'll need more shells than I can keep inside the gun.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I can just see the testimony.

"Well your honor, I chose to ignore the perfectly good .40 cal Walther tatooed to my lower gut to mace the guy. Um... Not like with the chemical mace, but with a real mace... Yes your honor, I made it myself in woodshop. Much better terminal ballistics than an aluminum bat." :smt082


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

More like, "Well your honor, I reached down to grab my .40, but for some reason I couldn't unholster it...it was like it was stuck to my skin. So I grabbed my homemade war club from its wall display and drilled the guy in the head."


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Phht! a Real man would fight with a Danish War Axe!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Having taken a plain wood baseball bat in the head in a fight, I can attest that they are effective weapons. I was unconscious for a bit, but managed to recover in time to finish the fight.
> 
> If the bat had spikes, though, I'd be dead.





Charlie said:


> But remember, he did finish the fight :anim_lol::anim_lol: I too, cannot resist. :mrgreen:


He failed to mention it was against a pack of Girl Scouts who were pissed he didn't buy enough Samoa cookies. He finished the fight by giving them his credit card. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> He failed to mention it was against a pack of Girl Scouts who were pissed he didn't buy enough Samoa cookies. He finished the fight by giving them his credit card. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol: I just placed an order for two boxes of Samoa cookies last night. I'll be sure and have $7 on hand when they arrive so I don't take another one in the head. :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Samoas _are_ my favorite Girl Scout cookies! Alas, the fight wasn't over anything so good.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

A girl I work with was taking orders for her friend's little sister. I said two boxes of the caramel-chocolates but everyone was ordering Samoas. I asked what they were and after she told me I changed my order. After hearing about them I have very high hopes for their goodness.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Have no fear. The Samoa is possibly the greatest cookie ever manufactured.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping. Yummy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Have no fear. The Samoa is possibly the greatest cookie ever manufactured.


Big +1 on that. I can go through a whole box in one sitting. Granted the boxes are ridiculously small, but it's still a box.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Samoas!*

IMO Thin Mints and Tag a Longs are the better way to go.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

kenn said:


> IMO Thin Mints


-500...not big on the thin mints.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Funny how a thread about war clubs has morphed into a discussion about Girl Scout Cookies. :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

At least the Scouts are defensible in court. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Funny how a thread about war clubs has morphed into a discussion about Girl Scout Cookies. :anim_lol:


Yeah I was thinkin' that. Well hey, I mean maybe they have more in common than we know.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> At least the Scouts are defensible in court. :mrgreen:


Oh, I don't know about that. If you're in a courtroom with a girl scout, you'd better hope you're on the same side of the isle...:smt083


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah or she might club you in the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol: I think you nailed in on the head...I've always been interested in flails and maces and stuff.
> 
> I don't ever plan to use a war club on someone. Just always wanted to make one. They're lethal, but a shotgun still works better for home defense. :smt082


Technically that would be considered a Morning Star. A mace has an object on the end, I.E. a ball, and a flail is on a chain. A morning star is a stick with spikes. I could be wrong in this reply but I think I am pretty accurate. I have a nice spiked mace that is hand carved on my nightstand for decoration. The 9mm in the drawer is for home protection.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Silly said:


> Technically that would be considered a Morning Star. A mace has an object on the end, I.E. a ball, and a flail is on a chain. A morning star is a stick with spikes. I could be wrong in this reply but I think I am pretty accurate. I have a nice spiked mace that is hand carved on my nightstand for decoration. The 9mm in the drawer is for home protection.


Maces are usually confused with flails. If it's a ball on a chain or other form of flexible connection, it's a flail. If it's attached to the handle, it's a mace. "Morning star" entails a particular design involving a sphere with spikes, whether it be a mace or flail. A club with spikes protruding from it for part of its length is a war club.

These are morning stars, both on a mace and a flail.



















There is nothing more terrifying than someone swinging a fifteen foot morning star flail in your direction. No it's never happened to me, but just think about it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, but he'd only get one try. The recoil is fierce.
Maybe hit him with a Girl Scout, instead?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd rather use any typical firearm, or even a longbow. Girl scouts tend to be really squirmy, and it would be like trying to hurl a 90-pound trout, but without the slimy skin unless it was summer and she had just finished a 4-hour door-to-door selling spree. The badges may offer some additional grip, though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Somebody mentioned the SCA. Hmmm...
A guy who works in the fruits-and-veggies section of our local market likes to dress up for Halloween in an outfit something like Robin Hood's, but with a five-foot broadsword slung over one shoulder and down his back (rather than a longbow).
Seems to be a good idea: "Your Honor, I use it to trim the lettuces and cabbages, and to open apple boxes at work, so I just happened to have it with me when I was attacked."


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah totally. I'll get an exact replica of the witch king's flail in LOTR and say I use it for a fly swatter. I was fighting the flies and this animal rights activist came at me, accusing me of murdering flies. I didn't mean to crush his skull with the flail, but he attacked me from behind as I was swinging to knock down this enormous horse fly. It was his fault completely.


----------

